# gas powered



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

i have an old gas powered remington 11-48(1100 in 20 ga.) and it has stopped ejectong shells........it started progresing slowly last year by only not ejecting small shot like 8 or 7 shot then to now where it wont eject 5's and now barely ejects slugs...........my dad's friend (avid hunter) said that my gun was a gas gunb and needed top be refilled???????is this true and if so how much will it cost me????


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

They are talking about the gas expelled from the shot.

It more than likely needs new o-rings in the port where the piston is.


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

Sounds like you need a good cleaning first.


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

i clean my gun every time i shoot it so i dont think it needs cleaning


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Take the barrel off and look into the chamber end. You should see two small ports that bleeds the gas into the piston. Clean these ports out as they are probable clogged with crud. I use a drill bit but of course I don't twist the bit as I'm poking into the ports but the bit is hard enough to push any junk through if inserting the shank end. If this doesn't work then most likely as suggested a new O-ring is needed. My 1100 needs close attention paid to this area or after awhile it won't kick out low powered target loads. Don't know if that is the nature of the beast or my 1100 is just odd.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I believe that the Remington 11-48 was recoil operated. Look at the following link:

http://www.gunandgame.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-5865.html


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> I believe that the Remington 11-48 was recoil operated. Look at the following link:
> 
> http://www.gunandgame.com/forums/archiv ... -5865.html


You're right, it is recoil operated. Now I'm confused which gun he has since he listed a 11-48 and a 1100.


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

i have a 11-48 and my dad is taking it to a local gunshop this week


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

When you clean your shotgun do you completely disassemble the entire shotgun? Do you remove the buttstock and clean the action spring? If you have been doing this, you probably need a new friction piece (the brass ring inside of the steel ring that moves up and down the magazine tube. Are you polishing the magazine tube and lubricating it with a light oil (sythetic is best) Did you polish the chamber? One other question will it function without any shell in the magazine tube, if it does that means the problem is with the shell latch releasing the next shell to soon and it is dragging on the breech block slowing things down.


----------

